# Jealousy, Love and Tolkien's good Example



## AaronSecret (Dec 8, 2021)

Ah, Jealousy. The mistrustful monster that haunts each breath.
Ever been scared of your partner's phone?
Yes. That's exactly what I mean.
I believe that the trend that has been normalised is not ok. I am referring to constant change of relationships.
Well, not that it is better to be enslaved in one that is not functioning propely and makes you cry.
But normalising the reality where people lose their value and the efforts that build trust and a future, get ruined in a blink? Sounds like monstrosity to me. Let's leave aside the industry with naked flesh, which contributes additionally to the situation.
Why should promises be empty? Why utter words that you don't understand the significance of?
You switch conversations, hoping that this time it would last. Alas.
It gets even more boring and stressful to the point where you simply don't want to go on anymore.
And it's not about despair or giving up. You simply feel disgust at people's approach and psychology.
Anyways... there are small signs that always give it out. Signs that we ignore, not that we don't notice, but we prefer to hide our glimpse of them, as it is more convenient to live in a pink bubble of illusions.
So... if it doesn't feel warm and comfortable, that's enough.
And if you have years of history with someone... and then they decide to move on..
Come on, guys.
We love so that it can last.
Otherwise it's simply not worth it.
It maybe ends because people are not on the same page anymore.
So, personally, I wouldn't date a guy that doesn't read my online diary. Joke aside, conversation is the most important part of it all.
I want to laugh, to communicate casually (not small talk), to be random, to exchange ideas. (To have sex. LOL)
I don't know what to add.
If the person I love gives up the interest towards other women for me, not on purpose but because I provoke a fiery spark in him that distracts him from the other females, I'd praise him and worship him forever.
Yes. That is the truth. Unless a person stays infatuated with you forever, it won't work out.
Being in love is being silly and goofily focusing only on the better half.
My uncle, God bless his memory, awed my aunt so much for her intelligence and personality, that he couldn't think of another lady.
Tolkien is another good example of refined love.

Yes. Dream big. Otherwise you'll always make compromises.


----------



## 1stvermont (Jan 26, 2022)

AaronSecret said:


> Ah, Jealousy. The mistrustful monster that haunts each breath.
> Ever been scared of your partner's phone?
> Yes. That's exactly what I mean.
> I believe that the trend that has been normalised is not ok. I am referring to constant change of relationships.
> ...



I have been with my wife since I was 18, and she was 16. Today I am happily married with four kids at 38. I can speak here only from my perspective and worldview as a Christian. All of humanity is fallen and given to temptations. Like the ONE Ring, it can corrupt the great and pure of heart, and therefore to expect perfection of any human is not going to happen. 

My wife and I were together a few months before she became pregnant, and we decided to stay together. Our relationship was not based on feelings but a commitment to our word to each other [and later in front of God at marriage]. It kept me from walking out those early days I desired to and enabled me to realize how fortunate I am the next day. There are plenty of things that drive me nuts about my wife, and she says I am not afraid to let her know, but like Theoden riding to the aid of Gondor, upholding the oath of Eorl, I am staying true to the oath for good or bad. At least, that is the mindset.

It is not always easy; our society makes marriage seem odd and encourages no- commitment. As Carpenter tells us, Tolkien did not have a perfect marriage, but they loved each other very much and stayed true to their oaths. To Tolkien, Marriage and commitment is an oath between people and God, and to become an oathbreaker should not be taken lightly. The sad thing is that men with worldviews like Tolkien's are systematically being eradicated from society.

Oh, and sex, studies show married couples have the most satisfying sex. If you like sex [I am a big fan myself ], get married and stay married.


----------

